# PARADISE BEACH VILLAS aruba



## tdr1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Can anyone give me details about PARADISE BEACH VILLAS? I would like to go but I am not sure about the pro and cons of this resort. I did look on the TUG review and it was helpful but I have questions about the beach across the road.Is it a road or parking area or dead end?  Is PARADISE BEACH VILLAS aruba  near a town  and can you go outside of the resort to eat since I been told the resort does not have any resturants  The Royal holiday Club 
( RHC ) bought many uNits and they now list them as president , ambassordor, Studio . Did anyone us this resort through the RHC ? Are the units new? They say there is a phase I and II , but I am not sure which ones the RHC owns? Any help and suggestions would be great. Thanks to all


----------



## JACKC (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi, Tommy
We owned but sold our PDV about three years ago. This was pre-RHC, so I can't speak for how they operate now. I think RHC bought a mix of units throughout the resort if I remember correctly.

We owned a 1br ocean view unit in the newer Phase II, which was very nice. The "garden views" overlook the back of the LaCabana resort next door, so they are less desirable. There are two swimming pools, a pool/snack bar and at one time they had a restaurant, which may or may not still be there. 

The road is a low-traffic one that you can easily cross safely to the (Eagle) beach. The bus, by the way, stops near the resort so you can get to town, supermarket and to other beach areas including Palm Beach. Eagle Beach is very nice. A very good Swiss restaurant is just down the road. 

PDV is right next door (easy walking distance) to the much larger LaCabana resort where dining is available. 

We have vacationed in Aruba both with and without a car.  Having a car is a convenience, and if you figure in the cost of taxi to/from the airport both ways plus bus fare to get around, the additional cost of a car rental begins to look inviting and quite affordable. 

"Town isn't far but definitely too far to walk. Supermarkets and town are only a short bus ride (or drive) away.

Bus fare, when we were last there, was something like a couple of dollars round trip. It is convenient, safe and kinda fun. It makes a loop from town, along Eagle beach (past PDV), to Palm Beach and back again to town. 

I still have my folder of PDV stuff, and I'm sure I could come up with some photos, floor plans, etc. which I would be more than happy to share via snail mail if you will email me your mailing address.

Jack


----------



## tdr1 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Thanks you*

You have been very helpful. I may have to call PARADISE BEACH VILLAS  to see if I can get the ocean front which is what I want. Did you see the newer phase II and did you think this belongs to the RHC??? Who else owns this resort besides the RHC?? If I am able to get ocean front is the ocean and beach close enough even though there is  small road there to enjoy the site of the ocaen? Is there maid service everyday? Do they have any room service if you want like breakfast and etc. If i get the one bedroom or 2 bedroom are either one a deffentaly ocean front ? Thanks agin tommy


----------



## Blondie (Nov 2, 2006)

I used to own at La Cabana and PB is a great spot. I think if you call RHC they will tell you what they own and can put in a request on your rezzie. Let us know what they tell you.


----------



## lweverett (Nov 2, 2006)

My brother bought a unit there resale.  He and his wife liked it so much they bought a second week and go every year.  I'm sure they would not go if it was a dump, but he is tight with his money.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 2, 2006)

*Paradise Beach Villas*

We stayed at PBV last February and really liked the place. Don't worry about crossing the road to get to the beach,it is no big deal- the cars will stop for you. The beach in front of PBV is beautiful-very wide (compared to the hi rise area) and not crowded. They have palapas for shade if you need one. There are quite a few restaurants within walking distance that are accessable from the sidewalk in front of the resort. About a block away is the Suisse Chalet. The food there is great. At the resort there is a small but nice open air cafe that makes breakfast and lunch as you order it. No "prepared ahead" food there! Also, the prices are very reasonable. On site for dinner is The Petit Cafe (there is also another one near the Playa Linda-hi rise area). That is a different dining experience in that they cook your food on a hot stone at your table. Also, within walking distance is the Captains Table at LaCabana. We have had good meals there also. Tulip (restaurant) is also close to BPV and we have had good, low priced meals there. Oh yeah, LaCabana also has a pizza and snack place by their pool deck with outside chairs for casual snacks.Behind LaCabana (and right next door to PBV) is a Dunkin Donuts and Baskin Robbins with their regular fare. Across the Highway, behind LaCabana is an Italian restaurant, Alfredo's which had great food last year-but I have read some recent reviews that were not positive.
We have been going to Aruba since 1994 and have eaten in most of the restaurants. We never rent a car and are very comfortable riding the bus to places along the bus route. If we want to go to other restaurants not on the bus route we just go by cab. I hope this has been helpful.


----------

